# Matchless AX 220X2 amplifier ?



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone heard of this obscure amp before ?

EBAY- MATCHLESS AX 220X2

Matchless AX 220X2

Handmade
220watt x 2
440wattx 1


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

post some pics of the guts so we can see if the board is the same as any other amps from back in the day


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

jcorkin said:


> post some pics of the guts so we can see if the board is the same as any other amps from back in the day


Supposedly they make guitar amps ???

Matchless Amplifiers

Heres some pics of the inner guts the seller sent me


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Simple old thing huh? I like it!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Got an email from Matchlessamplifiers.com

_Hi, 
I’m sorry but the name of our company and the company who made this car amplifier is purely coincidental. 

We have absolutely nothing to do with one another. 


Regards, 
Phil Jamison 



_


----------

